# Soccerloco?



## kasantos (Aug 24, 2018)

My kid's club requires us to purchase jerseys through Soccerloco online.  I submitted my jersey order and was charged for the order over 5, now close to 6 weeks ago.  Two weeks after I submitted my order, I called and the company said the jerseys were in but they were in line for "production" (i.e., waiting to have logos ironed on) and that it takes up to 4 weeks to get team orders processed.  I called last Wednesday, which was after the 4 week wait time, and waited over an hour to speak to a rep.   The rep's response was to wait another week and half.  I called yesterday and now they are no longer taking calls at all.  The automated messages that they are working to fulfill orders.  Same automated response with email.  If you check the Yelp reviews, you'll find that other people are having the same issues and that these issues have occurred for years.  

Yet, clubs and rec leagues continue to do business with them, while there are local stores or even national online retailers available, such as Soccer.com, that can process orders more quickly and have better customer response.  And despite these constant issues, Soccerloco has not made any changes to help address them (e.g., hiring seasonal staff to process orders right before league starts, hiring third parties to process orders, paying retail employees to process orders/answer online order inquiries).  

So, making complaints on Yelp won't change anything because parents are still forced to buy gear through that website. You can't cancel your order because your kid still needs the jerseys, so you're stuck waiting. Filing a complaint with the BBB, FTC or state or local consumer protection agencies also won't provide immediate help with at least getting a response from the company.

The most frustrating part about this is the inability of now being able to call the company directly.  Has anybody had any luck getting their orders processed or even a response from the company this week?  Any tips?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 24, 2018)

If they hired more people, they’d have to cut back on the kickback they give to your club.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2018)

kasantos said:


> My kid's club requires us to purchase jerseys through Soccerloco online.  I submitted my jersey order and was charged for the order over 5, now close to 6 weeks ago.  Two weeks after I submitted my order, I called and the company said the jerseys were in but they were in line for "production" (i.e., waiting to have logos ironed on) and that it takes up to 4 weeks to get team orders processed.  I called last Wednesday, which was after the 4 week wait time, and waited over an hour to speak to a rep.   The rep's response was to wait another week and half.  I called yesterday and now they are no longer taking calls at all.  The automated messages that they are working to fulfill orders.  Same automated response with email.  If you check the Yelp reviews, you'll find that other people are having the same issues and that these issues have occurred for years.
> 
> Yet, clubs and rec leagues continue to do business with them, while there are local stores or even national online retailers available, such as Soccer.com, that can process orders more quickly and have better customer response.  And despite these constant issues, Soccerloco has not made any changes to help address them (e.g., hiring seasonal staff to process orders right before league starts, hiring third parties to process orders, paying retail employees to process orders/answer online order inquiries).
> 
> ...


What club?


----------



## kasantos (Aug 24, 2018)

Several large clubs and rec leagues go through Soccerloco (Arsenal, SD Surf, Legends, Fullerton Rangers).


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2018)

Whomever handles uniforms or that vendor get in touch with them at your club for help.    That's loco


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2018)

kasantos said:


> Several large clubs and rec leagues go through Soccerloco (Arsenal, SD Surf, Legends, Fullerton Rangers).


I understand that. I also know that it would be a lot easier to purchase jersey you need online and make patch and number at your local embroidery shop.


----------



## outside! (Aug 24, 2018)

It almost seems as if they are sending the jerseys overseas to have the numbers put on and they are having problems with their vendor. 

On the positive side, the Soccerloco store locations have a variety of cleats in stock, which is invaluable when your kid rips out the side of the cleat from the toe to the heel the day before the game. The in-store customer support has always been good for us.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Aug 24, 2018)

Soccer.com is not a perfect situation. Their customer service can be awful too. our club’s gear was held hostage over a perceived unpaid bill.


----------



## MWN (Aug 24, 2018)

I so wish that clubs would forgo the named brand crap and just go with companies like Score.  That Nike GK jersey isn't going to help my kid catch the ball any better than that Score jersey at 1/3 the price.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2018)

MWN said:


> I so wish that clubs would forgo the named brand crap and just go with companies like Score.  That Nike GK jersey isn't going to help my kid catch the ball any better than that Score jersey at 1/3 the price.


The name branding does add some costs but there are some markups between the clubs & retail vendors that can really add up.

The Nike stuff we've brought from Niky's Sports is priced reasonably but we deal direct /wo kickbacks.


----------



## GunninGopher (Aug 24, 2018)

kasantos said:


> My kid's club requires us to purchase jerseys through Soccerloco online.  I submitted my jersey order and was charged for the order over 5, now close to 6 weeks ago.  Two weeks after I submitted my order, I called and the company said the jerseys were in but they were in line for "production" (i.e., waiting to have logos ironed on) and that it takes up to 4 weeks to get team orders processed.  I called last Wednesday, which was after the 4 week wait time, and waited over an hour to speak to a rep.   The rep's response was to wait another week and half.  I called yesterday and now they are no longer taking calls at all.  The automated messages that they are working to fulfill orders.  Same automated response with email.  If you check the Yelp reviews, you'll find that other people are having the same issues and that these issues have occurred for years.
> 
> Yet, clubs and rec leagues continue to do business with them, while there are local stores or even national online retailers available, such as Soccer.com, that can process orders more quickly and have better customer response.  And despite these constant issues, Soccerloco has not made any changes to help address them (e.g., hiring seasonal staff to process orders right before league starts, hiring third parties to process orders, paying retail employees to process orders/answer online order inquiries).
> 
> ...


The only players that don't have uniforms on my kid's team are the ones who ordered really late. How late id your kid join the club?


----------



## Mr. Mac (Aug 24, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> The only players that don't have uniforms on my kid's team are the ones who ordered really late. How late id your kid join the club?


I don't know about him..but my daughters team has been a team since around March...our first official game not counting showcases is in 8 days...nobody on our team has their uniform yet.  The joke now is our girls will wear their training tops and we will have to write "DA" on their sleeves to comply with uniform regulations.  Soccerloco is a joke.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 24, 2018)

[QUOTE="Filing a complaint with the BBB, FTC or state or local consumer protection agencies also won't provide immediate help with at least getting a response from the company.
[/QUOTE]
I've had luck filing complaints with state attorney general office for consumers in another state.  In my case, the attorney general sent an inquiry to the business in question, and miraculously my delinquent order was moved to the front of the queue.

BTW, I was told last year the entire Blues club didn't get their uniforms from Soccerloco until December.


----------



## kasantos (Aug 24, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> The only players that don't have uniforms on my kid's team are the ones who ordered really late. How late id your kid join the club?


We joined in June and ordered as soon as we joined.  Soccerloco has had the jerseys from
their vendor for over a month.  It shouldn’t take more than a month to iron on logos.  If I could reach them, I would just ask them to mail the gear so I could have a local soccer store iron it on for me.   The least they could do is respond to customer calls or emails and they’re not even doing that anymore.


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (Aug 24, 2018)

Many clubs have moved away from Soccerloco.  No wonder!  Also- just a word to the wise, if you purchase something in store there are NO RETURNS!  What kind of a policy is that??  If you purchase online you can return/exchange.


----------



## jojosoccer (Aug 24, 2018)

Correct.
Last year,
Older Blues got uniforms at Thanksgiving, in time for Surf Cup Cillege Showcase, then players took a break for HS, and some players did not return for spring to ever wear the uni$orm.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2018)

Funny.....they can crank out some custom t-shirts during Surf Cup!


----------



## Mom Taxi (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr. Mac said:


> I don't know about him..but my daughters team has been a team since around March...our first official game not counting showcases is in 8 days...nobody on our team has their uniform yet.  The joke now is our girls will wear their training tops and we will have to write "DA" on their sleeves to comply with uniform regulations.  Soccerloco is a joke.


Sometimes it's an issue beyond Soccerloco's control. A few years ago our club switched to a different brand and everything was backordered from that brand's manufacturer. I believe Soccerloco even recommended to our club that they go with a different brand because of the potential for items to be backordered. In the end it all worked out.


----------



## kasantos (Aug 24, 2018)

This is not a situation beyond Socccerloco's control.  The jerseys have been in their possession for a month now.   According to the FTC, online retailers should notify you when they plan to ship.  If they don't give you a date, the default date is 30 days.  If it's past the default date or their posted date, the company needs to notify you that the shipment is delayed and when they plan to ship.  Soccerloco has not done any of this.  More importantly, *as of this week, Soccerloco has now stopped answering their phone and emails.  *They now have generic messages that they cannot answer calls/emails due to high volume and that they are processing orders.  Not responding to customer questions is unacceptable.

I have filed complaints with the BBB, FTC and California Attorney General's Office. Each of these agencies have fillable forms that help consumers submit complaints.  
Federal Trade Commission: https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/GettingStarted?NextQID=203&Url=#&panel1-6#crnt
CA Attorney General's Office: https://oag.ca.gov/contact/consumer-complaint-against-business-or-company
Better Business Bureau: https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/nature-of-complaint/

If the clubs and leagues that keep doing business with this company are not going to drop it despite the years of these issues, then, hopefully, a government agency can at least make the company do what it is legally required to do.


----------



## jojosoccer (Aug 25, 2018)

Now that is how you get stuff done!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fact (Aug 25, 2018)

Seems like it is the same issue we had 20 years ago with jerseys.  That store went bankrupt and now it is just a different soccer company.


----------



## fjc8871 (Aug 27, 2018)

Xtreme Soccer (Soccer Central) was about 6 weeks from order to store pickup. This is the time frame we were quoted and they delivered on time. We have dealt with Soccerloco in the past and the previous club moved on to Niki's from SL. One year I found the jerseys cheaper online and took them to a small shop to have the logos and numbers pressed on to save some money. 
I don't think these companies have enough resources to handle the large influx of uniform orders prior to the start of tournament and fall seasons. You would think they would know when their busy season is.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 27, 2018)

Part of the problem is company resources.  Part of the problem is that the uniform manufacturers inventory can be a mess.
Does your team just want the adult large size jerseys?  You can have those in 2 weeks. But youth XL and adult medium are on a 6 week backorder.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Aug 27, 2018)

Pretty telling that Soccerloco sponsors Surf Cup but Surf uses Soccer.com to supply uniforms for Surf teams across the country.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 27, 2018)

Why is it that we need to spend hundreds of dollars for kids soccer jerseys?
With that stupid little emblem on the chest?

Redundant questions...

I have to get back to my checkbook, season opener coming...


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Aug 27, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Why is it that we need to spend hundreds of dollars for kids soccer jerseys?
> With that stupid little emblem on the chest?
> 
> Redundant questions...
> ...


It's the patch on the sleeve that costs the really big $$$$$$$


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Aug 27, 2018)

Soccerloco is garbage.  One of my girls plays for a Surf affiliate, and while not perfect, switching vendors over to Soccer.com has been a night and day experience.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 27, 2018)

MWN said:


> I so wish that clubs would forgo the named brand crap and just go with companies like Score.  That Nike GK jersey isn't going to help my kid catch the ball any better than that Score jersey at 1/3 the price.


They won't switch to Score because that's synonymous of AYSO! 

Would you imagine a tracksuit trying to sell his club with some AYSO looking uniforms...


----------



## GunninGopher (Aug 27, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Why is it that we need to spend hundreds of dollars for kids soccer jerseys?
> With that stupid little emblem on the chest?


My daughter's 2 jerseys totaled $72 +tax at Soccer Loco. We ordered ASAP and got them in a timely manner.

She was with a club a few years ago that took a long time to deliver to the whole team. I think we didn't get them until July. We were told that there was a problem with Under Armor getting them the shirts.


----------



## MWN (Aug 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> They won't switch to Score because that's synonymous of AYSO!
> 
> Would you imagine a tracksuit trying to sell his club with some AYSO looking uniforms...


I know ... but I have started seeing some lower income demographic clubs adopting the Score uniforms.  My kid played against a team from Norco recently (Not AYSO United) and all the kids rocked their Score gear, which I might add was better looking IMHO than my kid's Nike gear.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 27, 2018)

MWN said:


> I know ... but I have started seeing some lower income demographic clubs adopting the Score uniforms.  My kid played against a team from Norco recently (Not AYSO United) and all the kids rocked their Score gear, which I might add was better looking IMHO than my kid's Nike gear.


I agree. My DD's vintage Bonita Matrix uniforms were great, but they tried to be relevant and went with Adidas. 

I believe that Celtic uses Score as well.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I agree. My DD's vintage Bonita Matrix uniforms were great, but they tried to be relevant and went with Adidas.
> 
> I believe that Celtic uses Score as well.


Celtic’s striped uniforms are on point.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I agree. My DD's vintage Bonita Matrix uniforms were great, but they tried to be relevant and went with Adidas.


A friend of mine had an epiphany a while back when he realized his last two pairs of shoes were both Saucony bought on sale, while his kids have never worn anything other than Nike or Adidas......................the things we do for our kids.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Aug 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> I so wish that clubs would forgo the named brand crap and just go with companies like Score.  That Nike GK jersey isn't going to help my kid catch the ball any better than that Score jersey at 1/3 the price.


Score is junk...had too many kids uniforms fall apart early into the season.


----------



## Pirates1 (Aug 29, 2018)

SoccerLoco has gotten to big for itself.  The also sold all of the State Cup gear at a good profit.  I like soccercentral.  They have good customer service and are timely.  I know Nike and SoccerLoco have big kickbacks to the clubs and to the store.  Best of luck to anyone that needs last years jersey for this season's games.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2018)

Soccerloco has a decent selection of cleats.  But their service levels in the store are crap.
The 3 guys and 1 girl that work there seem to be worried about trying to nutmeg each other than they do about the shoes me or my kid are trying on
Too bad really.  The store is cool  and I prefer to try shoes on instead of ordering  them online and hoping for the best.


----------



## outside! (Aug 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Soccerloco has a decent selection of cleats.  But their service levels in the store are crap.
> The 3 guys and 1 girl that work there seem to be worried about trying to nutmeg each other than they do about the shoes me or my kid are trying on
> Too bad really.  The store is cool  and I prefer to try shoes on instead of ordering  them online and hoping for the best.


We have always had good service. There was a two year period in time when DD was going through cleats every two months, so we were at various Soccerloco locations a lot. Now that New Balance offers wide cleats, we no longer have that problem.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Soccerloco has a decent selection of cleats.  But their service levels in the store are crap.
> The 3 guys and 1 girl that work there seem to be worried about trying to nutmeg each other than they do about the shoes me or my kid are trying on
> Too bad really.  The store is cool  and I prefer to try shoes on instead of ordering  them online and hoping for the best.


You do realize there is more than 1 Socerloco store?


----------



## JustAParent (Aug 31, 2018)

Soccerloco has worked their way through most of the big clubs in Southern California. They offer some sort of incentive on the front end and sign clubs to long contracts. Then these issues surface, and clubs are unhappy, and they leave. Surf, Legends are among the biggest. Seems to be a pattern.


----------

